# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Eλληνικοί Αγώνες > 1980s >  WABBA Mr Ελλάς 1986 (25 Μαϊου, Πάτρα)

## Polyneikos

Ενας επιτυχημένος αγώνας που είχε πραγματοποιηθεί στην Πάτρα το 1986, απο τον Διονύση Βολικό, με πολλούς αθλητές που έπαιξαν πρωταγωνιστικό ρόλο στο bodybuilding.

Μέρος 1ο

----------


## Polyneikos

*-Μερος 2ο-

*

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Οπως εχει ξαναειπωθει ηταν ενας απο τους αγωνες που εχουν ''μεινει'' . Ηδη το Ελληνικο ΒΒing ειχε απωγειωθει κ η ανοδος ηταν συνεχης.
Σε μια φωτο που ειδα της 2ης κλασης με Κοψια Πετροπουλο κ Σταθη Τζουρα οπως γραφεται ,το σωστο ειναι Σταθης Τζουμας οπως αναφαιρεται σωστα στα σχολια παρακατω.
Το θλιβερο ηταν οτι εχασε την ζωη του 4 μηνες αργοτερα στον σεισμο της Καλαματας τον Σεπτεμβριο της ιδιας χρονιας :01. Sad:

----------


## Polyneikos

Είναι πολλοί οι αθλητές που θα μπορούσαμε να μιλήσουμε για αυτόν τον αγώνα.
Ο *Χρήστος Λιακόπουλος,* στους juniors, που ενώ δεν εκανε μεγάλη πορεία, είχε μεγάλες δυνατότητες.
O *Σπύρος Μαραγκάκης*, κερδίζωντας την χαμηλή κατηγορία, ήδη απογειωνόταν.
Σε αυτην την κατηγορία 4ος βγήκε ο *Γιάννης Διακογιάννης*, ίσως όχι με το καλύτερο φινιρισμα που του στέρησε θέσεις αλλά με τα γεννετικά του να ξεχωρίζουν .
Στην μεσαία κατηγορία *Πιέρρος Πετρόπουλος, Θανάσης Κοψιάς, Σάκης Τσιλιγκουδης,* με την γνωστή τους πορεία.
Στην ψηλη ο *Γιάννης Γκίνης* που είχε ξεκινήσει να ανεβαίνει (νομίζω ότι το 1987 ήταν η χρόνια που ξέφυγε), ο "Ηρακλής του Πειραιά" ,* Βαγγέλης Λαζάρου.*
Στο Ακρόπολις ο *Χρηστος Παρνασσάς* με τον βετεράνο* Χρήστο Χατζηγεωργίου*.
Ακόμα και το guest του *Διονύση Βολικού* ήταν φοβερο, ο οποιος ήταν σε κατάσταση αγώνων.
Ακόμα και στις γυναίκες ξεπροβάλλαν οι *Ντίνα Μέργιανου* και η *Ματούλα Παπαιωάννου,* ειδικά η πρώτη έκανε φοβερές εμφανίσεις τις επόμενες χρονιές

----------


## Polyneikos

Μερικά βίντεο που έχουν ανέβει από εμας

----------


## Muscleboss

Ο πρώτος αγώνας bodybuilding που έγινε στην Πάτρα αν δεν κάνω λάθος και το 1ο Μρ Ελλάς εκτός Αθηνών, υπό την ογράνωση του Δ. Βολικού, στον πολυτελή για την εποχή χώρο του Δημοτικού Θεάτρου.

Ακόμα και σήμερα συζητιέται από τους παλιότερους.

----------


## Antonis Giannoulis

πωπω!!!!... πολυ όμορφα τα αισθανομαι αυτα τα χρονια,αν και δεν τα εχω ζήσει.. πολλα αξιοσημείωτα ονόματα πρωταθλητών..

----------


## Spiros Maragakis

Ο αγώνας αυτός μου έχει μείνει αλησμόνητος για πολλούς λόγους:

Καταρχήν ήταν η πρώτη μου συμμετοχή στις κλάσεις των ανδρών. Τα χρόνια εκείνα junior στη WABBA ήσουν έως τα 20, και εγώ τότε ήμουν 21,5 ετών. Να πω την αλήθεια : Πήγαινα για να κερδίσω. Όμως έχασα δίκαια στο γενικό αφού ο Πιέρρο ήταν πραγματικά κομμάτια.

Άλλος λόγος είναι ότι έζησα πολύ έντονα την προετοιμασία μου, αφού για ένα μήνα είχα μείνει Πάτρα μαζί με τον Θανάση Κοψιά και τον Σταύρο Μακράκη, εστιασμένος στον αγώνα και μόνο. Ούτε δουλειές ούτε άγχος για οτιδήποτε! Τότε δούλευα υπάλληλος στο γυμναστήριο του Jimmy Mentis και Γιώργου Θωκταρίδη στους Αμπελόκηπους, και δεν ήξερα πως είναι να ρισκάρεις τα δικά σου χρήματα και τη δική σου υπογραφή σε μια δουλειά.

Να πω επίσης ότι η χρονιά εκείνη ήταν που έγινε το πυρηνικό ατύχημα στο Τσέρνομπιλ της σημερινής Ουκρανίας. Δύσκολα βρίσκαμε τρόφιμα στην αγορά και προτιμούσαμε τα κατεψυγμένα για να μην είναι μολυσμένα. Γενικά η προετοιμασία όμως ήταν κουραστική λόγω έλλειψης γνώσεων σε διατροφή αγώνων και συμπληρωμάτων.

Ο αγώνας:Υποδειγματικός σε όλα τα θέματα. Το κοινό της Πάτρας πολύ θερμό. Επίσης κατέβηκαν πολλοί να δουν τον αγώνα από Αθήνα και από άλλες πόλεις, σε σημείο που πολλοί έμειναν απ’ έξω από το Δημοτικό θέατρο. Ακόμα και σήμερα συναντώ ανθρώπους που μου λένε: «Ήμουν κι εγώ σ’ εκείνον τον αγώνα…»

----------


## Polyneikos

Σπύρο μιας και ανέφερες τον Πιέρο Πετρόπουλο, αξίζει να αναφερθεί ότι σε αυτον τον αγώνα παίξανε ο πατέρας (Τάκης) Πετρόπουλος σε ηλικία 50+ μαζί με τους 2 του γιούς Πιέρρο και Βασίλη, όπου τιμηθηκαν μάλιστα.
Ισως ειναι και παγκόσμιο φαινόμενο αυτη η τριπλή οικογενειακή συμμετοχή.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

και με το τελευταίο πόστ ο Σπύρος μας έβαλε ακόμη καλύτερα στο κλίμα και την νοοτροπία που υπήρχε στον ίδιο και τούς αθλητες πρίν αυτο τον μεγάλο αγώνα 

αυτο με την οικογένεια Πετρόπουλου ισως να είναι παγκόσμια πρωτοτυπία και με το είχε επιβεβαιώσει ο ίδιος ο μπαμπάς πετρόπουλος 

και να συμπληρώσω και γω μια ιστορία με τον Τάκη πετρόπουλο που είναι σκηνή για ταινία , σε ενα αγωνα πίσω απο την επιτροπή που καθόμουν ήταν ένας παππούς που με ρωτούσε συνέχεια πότε θα βγούν οι σούπερ μάστερς και αν αργούν και εγω τον λέω έχεις κανέναν να δείς δικό σου αθλητή ? 
Και εκεί με λέει όχι εγω θα κατέβω και λέω πλάκα με κάνει ο παππούς 
Γινεται λοιπόν το διάλειμμα  και με λέει έλα λίγο να με δείς στα αποδυτήρια πως είμαι , εγω άλλο που δεν ήθελα πήγα να δω πως είναι ο παππούς 
σε κάποια φαση βγάζει τη μπλούζα και ήταν κομμάτια και λέω εσένα κάπου σε ξέρω , για δείξε και πόδια να δω και μόλις τα βλέπω ήταν καλύτερα απο επάνω πιο γραμωμένα και σχηματισμένα και λέω τα πόδια σου είναι σαν τού Πιέρου Πετρόπουλου ίδιο σχήμα εκείνου με θυμίζουν και με λέει ο παππούς ο γιός μου είναι 

Ηταν πάνω απο 70 χρονών τότε η κάπου εκεί κοντά και ενας που ήρθε και μας είδε , είπε ότι στο γυμναστηριό του γυμνάζεται ο Τάκης , αν δεν έκανε τόσο πολυ προπόνηση για την ηλικία του θα ήταν ακόμη καλύτερος 

και με έλεγε ότι κρίμα που σταμάτησε ο Πιέρος γιατι θα μπορούσε να φτάσει πιο ψηλά , εγω τον έλεγα και τον παρότρυνα λέει και τον είπα πιο καλα γιατι τωρα το ββ έχει ξεφύγει δεν είναι όπως στα χρόνια σας και λέει ίσως να έχεις και δίκιο

----------


## Spiros Maragakis

Ηλία συμφωνώ μαζί σου ότι ο Πιέρρος θα μπορούσε να φτάσει πολύ ψηλότερα. Όμως όπως έχω αναφέρει ξανά, πολλά παιδιά με γεννετικά χαρίσματα σταμάτησαν νωρίς, ο καθένας για τους δικούς του λόγους. 

Πάνω σ’ αυτό να αναφερθώ στους δύο πρώτους juniors της ψηλής κατηγορίας.

Ο Χρήστος Λιακόπουλος κατέβηκε πρώτη και τελευταία φορά σε αγώνα. Μάταια τον περίμεναν οι θαυμαστές του να κάνει την εμφάνισή του στους seniors τις επόμενες χρονιές. Ο Χρήστος, για όσους δεν το γνωρίζουν, έγινε ηθοποιός!

Ο Σταύρος Μακράκης κατέβηκε άλλη μία φορά σε αγώνες, όμως τρεξίματα με την δουλειά του δεν τον άφηναν να προετοιμαστεί όπως θα ήθελε.
Σήμερα, κάπου 30 χρόνια μετά, εξακολουθεί να γυμνάζεται για τον εαυτό του και αν θα δείτε τις φωτογραφίες του στο προφίλ του στο Facebook κρατάει καλές μάζες.

Να πούμε όμως και το άλλο. Πολλά παιδιά που συμμετείχαν σε αυτόν τον αγώνα, κατόπιν εξελίχθηκαν ραγδαία στο άθλημα. Επιγραμματικά αναφέρω: Γκινής, Διακογιάννης, Τσιλιγκούδης, Μέργιανου κ.α.

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Την εχεις ξαναπει την ιστορια με τον ''παππου'' Ηλια (τοτε τον ειχες πει μπαρμπα :01. Mr. Green: ) κ ειναι απολαυστικη! Αξιζε που την ειπες κ τωρα για οποιους δεν την ειχαν διαβασει.

Τον Χρηστο Λιακοπουλο Σπυρο τον ειχα ''ξετρυπωσει''  :01. Razz:  πριν 2 χρονια κ μαλιστα πηγα κ τον ειδα στο θεατρο που επαιζε με την Αλιφερη ,φυσικα μιλησαμε κ ειπαμε μερικες ΒΒικες κουβεντες απο τα παλια :01. Wink: 
Σπυρο εκτος απο αυτον τον αγωνα που κερδισε τον γενικο των juniors ,κατεβηκε κ την επομενη χρονια κ βγηκε 2ος μετα τον Βαγγελη Λαζαρου στην ψηλη κατηγορια των ανδρων.
Καπου του εχω βαλει κ βιντεο απο αυτον τον αγωνα ,οπως κ του πατερα Πετροπουλου.
Αν νομιζουν οι mod ας τα παραθεσουν μια κ το κανουν πιο ευκολα. :01. Wink:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

Δικιο έχει ο Σπύρος με την παρατήρησή του ότι πολλοι καλοί αθλητες με τεράστιο ταλέντο δεν είχαν πορεία στο άθλημα και αυτο έχει πολλες εξηγήσεις 
μια είναι ότι δεν επέτρεψαν οι επαγγελματικές και βιοποριστικές ανάγκες του καθένα να αφοσιωθεί περισσότερο , άλλη είναι ότι αθλητες με ταλέντο ποτε δεν είχαν θέμα με το σώμα τους και κόμπλεξ οποτε δεν είχαν εμμονές και πάθος να ανεβούν περισσότερο και να πάρουν διακρίσεις 
άλλοι είπαν ως εδω δεν ρισκάρω και δεν διατίθεμαι να φτάσω πιο ψηλά , γιατι αυτα τα πρότυπα που είχα όταν ξεκίνησα πλέον δεν υπάρχουν και εγω δεν είμαι διατεθημένος να ακολουθήσω αυτο το ββ και απλα συνεχίζουν να γυμνάζονται για φυσική κατάσταση και ευεξία 

το ιδανικό βέβαια είναι να υπάρχει και ταλέντο αλλα και όρεξη και βλέπουμε αθλητες με φτωχότερα γεννετικά να φτάνουν με το πάθος και το πείσμα τους πολυ πιο ψηλά παίρνοντας βέβαια και περισσότερα ρίσκα 
και επίσης παλια δεν υπήρχε τόση προβολή ούτε υπήρχε ιντερνετ ώστε οι αθλητες να έχουν ένα έξτρα κίνητρο της δημοσιότητας για να συνεχίσουν , γιατι εδω που τα λέμε λίγο έως πολυ υπάρχει και το ψώνιο στο δικό μας άθλημα επειδη είναι κάτι που φαίνεται αυτο που κάνουμε και χτυπάει στο μάτι 

με λίγα λόγια υπάρχουν λόγοι και εξηγήσεις γι αυτούς που σταμάτησαν η συνεχίζουν στο άθλημα , άλλοι με αξιώσεις και εξέλιξη για υψηλό επίπεδο πρωταθλητισμού και άλλοι για προσωπική ικανοποίηση λόγω προβολής και με στόχο θέσεις  ευκολάκια μέσα απο φτωχούς ανταγωνισμούς , όλα θεμιτα και μέσα στο πρόγραμμα είναι

----------


## ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ

Το παραπάνω αφιέρωμα στον αγώνα αυτό είναι από το περιοδικό των εκδόσεων ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ bodybuilding τεύχος Νο. 20 -Αύγουστος 1986, που ανέβηκε πρόσφατα στο blog.athlitis.gr

----------

